# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  ممكن هدا الفلاش من فضلكم   i9060i mt6572

## housgsm

BaseBand CPU :MT6572 BaseBand CPU Secure Version : FF BaseBand CPU Bootloader Version : 01 ---------------------------------------------------- INT RAM: 128 KB SDRAM EXT RAM: 256 MB DRAM ---------------------------------------------------- NAND: (4Gb+2048Mb) [SAMSUNG] KA100O015B_BJTT  BOOT STYLE : NAND BOOT Size: 0x20000000 [0.500 GB] BlockSize: 2048 SpareSize: 64 BMT Blocks 80 Preloader SEC version: 2 Status: USB_HIGH_SPEED Searching partiton table, wait.. [0]Part: PRELOADER Begin: 0x0 Len: 0x80000  [1]Part: PRO_INFO Begin: 0x80000 Len: 0x100000  [2]Part: NVRAM Begin: 0x180000 Len: 0x180000  [3]Part: PROTECT_F Begin: 0x300000 Len: 0x180000  [4]Part: PROTECT_S Begin: 0x480000 Len: 0x180000  [5]Part: SECCFG Begin: 0x600000 Len: 0x20000  [6]Part: UBOOT Begin: 0x620000 Len: 0x60000  [7]Part: BOOTIMG Begin: 0x680000 Len: 0x600000  [8]Part: RECOVERY Begin: 0xc80000 Len: 0x600000  [9]Part: SEC_RO Begin: 0x1280000 Len: 0x40000  [10]Part: MISC Begin: 0x12c0000 Len: 0x60000  [11]Part: LOGO Begin: 0x1320000 Len: 0x100000  [12]Part: EXPDB Begin: 0x1420000 Len: 0x200000  [13]Part: FAT Begin: 0x1620000 Len: 0x1e00000  [14]Part: ANDROID Begin: 0x3420000 Len: 0x13e00000  [15]Part: CACHE Begin: 0x17220000 Len: 0x700000  [16]Part: USRDATA Begin: 0x17920000 Len: 0x7ca0000  [17]Part: BMTPOOL Begin: 0xffff0050 Len: 0x0  Offset: 0x1f400000 Count: 18 Error reading partition info. IMEI[1]: 355264897406297 IMEI[2]: 355264897406305 Wait untill phone will start charging.

----------

